#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Florence Pics

## ShrewedPunter

Few pics from Florence, Italy.. Doesn't do the place justice tbh


High speed train from Milan. Awesome experience.. clean, leather seating, quite cheap £40 pp for premium class.. 



Duomodi Firenze









Ponte Vecchio bridge







nice sunset





wandering around

















Food is not bad in Italy  :Very Happy: 

















No cats or dogs were spotted.. so here's a horse

----------


## Headworx

Travel pics par excellence as usual, but the food pis are particularly good  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Good stuff - looks like a lovely place to visit.

----------


## NamPikToot

Great pics again Punty, nice shade of nail polish too.. :Smile:  some amazing history in the cradle of the renaissance.

I was listening to a BBC radio 4 programme a few weeks back and they were comparing the clusterfuk the UK has made of its railways with brining in so called private companies operating single line franchises vs Italy who have made a real go of it with actual competition on the same lines - pity we can't learn from them but who'd want to damaged the monopoly money these wankers make.

----------


## TizMe

I spent Christmas in Florence probably about 20 years ago. 
One of my favourite cities.

----------


## aging one

Very nice pix, and another great adventure in a historic city.  Eat your heart out Pat.. :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Cheers Punty.


Those fookin' pizzas.

Cheaper than Pizza Company too. *fucking Thailand*  :Smile:

----------


## Headworx

^Not right now, it's that time of year when Pizza Company does their 2 for 1 deal  :Smile:

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Awesome sharp and detailed pics and thread..I felt I was there, eating that pizza and seeing the sights!

Nice one, and thanks!

----------


## Maanaam

Pizza heaven, by the look of it.

----------


## britanicus

There is an Irish pub right by the Domo, huge pizza, pint of good beer and a coffee, 9 euros. It's not expensive, pizza shops it's 2-4 Euro a slice.

----------


## ShrewedPunter

Salami sandwich for 3 euro.. it was huge

----------


## NamPikToot

Where's the Hawaiian, king of Pizzas

----------


## Stumpy

My home country....well my parents and still have family there and Sicily.

Going to Sicily next year for 2 to 3 months.

----------


## Looper

Great pics punty!

 :goldcup: 

Can you do one with the domo and the top of your head side by side using perspective to get them at the same scale?

 :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

Wonderfull stuff.

Northern(ish) Italy a favourite place of mine.

Plus Assisi ... loved that place also.

----------


## britanicus

The problem with going to Italy is everywhere else is far less interesting so you just have to keep going back there. I wish they would do something about all those African 'asylum seekers' trying to sell you stuff all the time or begging, gets very annoying.

----------


## Latindancer

Not to mention the gypsy women thrusting their babies at you whilst they pickpocket you.

----------


## TizMe

I very nearly got robbed in Naples.

someone "accidentally " burned my leg with their cigarette. Then I realized another guy had his hand in my jacket pocket holding my wallet

----------


## ShrewedPunter

Da Vinci museum

----------


## ShrewedPunter



----------


## Loy Toy

Fat fucker lovely pictures though................Have a green!

----------


## Jack meoff

^ :rofl: 

Super pics spunty.

Wonder if Tommy wil comment on real pizza


Nursey was asking for you.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Nice one punty. Out of greens.

----------


## Texpat

Mmmmm pizza.

----------


## fishlocker

Nice crisp camera work. The food looks delicious and that hot air driven rotisserie must have been a marvel in its day.
The bridge with the Grotto's is interesting in itself. I had to do a double take on that set up. I'd throw a couple of rods out and sell the fish out front if it were doable. 

Well I wouldn't, but that thought crossed my mind after the first thought of it being a very expensive toll bridge if you had to pay for each place you pass through. That and the hassle of knocking on all those doors. Then I saw the width of the bridge and the archways in the middle and figured it out. 

I must say I've never seen such a set up and am wondering if that was all original planning and if not how do you get the rights to buy and build on a bridge. 

It's chic, unique and looks to be quite the experience as it blends well with the other architectural styles evident in the other pics.

Good stuff Punter, thanks for the insight into the area.

----------


## Chittychangchang

You get about more than a dose of Liverpudlian Chlamydia Punty.
Excellent pics and thread!
Did you visit Dantes House museum?

----------


## ShrewedPunter

Trip to the city of Bologna

----------


## NamPikToot

More great piccies. Funny you going to Bologna, the mayor was quoted in the paper on the weekend belly aching because he was fed up with visitors coming and just asking for Spag Bol  :Smile:

----------


## Looper

^top pics punty

lovin it

 :tumbs: 

where is the pic with the shaving foam plastered all over your bonce?

those badgers arse brushes are the way to go.

I am getting on ebay and tracking one of those classics down

----------


## ShrewedPunter

Calimari and some fish lasagna thing

----------


## SKkin

> some fish lasagna thing


Doesn't really make me want to rush out and try that...what's your verdict SP?

----------


## ShrewedPunter

Trip to Modena 









Ferrari museum





























These pizzas were 6 euro each.. we expected 'normal' size. lulz

----------


## Headworx

^Can't green you again, but that's a candidate for post of the decade.

----------


## Mandaloopy

Trade you some of that for some Mongolian food?!!
Todays Lunch: Lard mixed into rice- I went for the healthier option down the road: KFC  :Crying:

----------


## thaiguzzi

Did'nt fancy the Ducati factory & museum in Bologna then?
Ferrari museum looks splendid.

----------


## kmart

Terrific photos and thread again, SP.  :tumbs: 
Will be in Rome next month, and looking forward to it a bit more now.

----------


## Shutree

Great pics. Food porn, car porn and architecture porn al in one thread.

Very jealous!

The most memorable pizza I have ever eaten was in the cafe in Florence railway station, 1970.

----------


## ShrewedPunter

Few last train and Milan pics.

I love Italy now it's the perfect country

----------


## TizMe

Great pics... makes me want to go back..

----------


## Topper

I wish I could green ya for another amazing thread!  Thanks and please keep them coming?

----------


## Looper

^^^^^^^Automotive pornography and the world's cleanest and most empty museum

top stuff punty

good idea not to go on the free day as it is not full of scums and vermins

----------


## Neverna

Very nice thread again, Punty.  :Smile:  

 :tumbs:

----------


## Dillinger

You should be earning money with those camera skills Punty. Do you fancy coming to Phnom Penh in June, do you have a tripod? :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

They're all good pictures. His camera handles the light well. 

What kind of camera is it, SP?

----------


## Dillinger

He could get those kind of pics out of a Samsung S6  and a torch, imagine what he'd do with a Canon :Smile:

----------


## fishlocker

Christ I'm just thinking what the Spaniards did with them.
The world is yours punter, go get yee some.

----------

